# Genpets--Bioengineered Buddies!



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 15, 2009)

http://www.genpets.com/index.php

Say Hello to the all New Genpets™ from Bio.Genica!
The Genpets™ are Pre-Packaged, Bioengineered pets implemented today!

That’s right, Genpets are not toys or robots. They are living, breathing genetic animals.

We use a process called "Zygote Micro Injection" which is quickly becoming a favourable method to combine DNA, or to insert certain proteins from different species. Most notably it was used in 1997 to splice mice with bioluminescent jellyfish (link) and has since been used to create glowing rabbits, pigs, fish, and monkeys (link). Since then, human DNA has been injected into rabbits, chimpanzees, spider DNA into sheep, and now, Genpets have arrived!

Read National Geographic's site for more information on human animal hybrids (link).

We’ve gone one step further by packaging the Genpets™ into plastic packages unlike any other. Each Genpet™ package has a fully functional heart rate monitor and Fresh Strip to better gauge the state of each pet while it lies in its hibernation state. More Info. 

The Genpets™ come in 2 base configurations, a 1-year model, and 3-year model.

From there we’ve broken it down even further. While each Genpet may look the same, really they aren’t. Each Genpet™ comes with a color-coded personality. For example, a child that wishes to have a Genpet™ that is very energetic would choose a Red Genpet™ (see features section for details).
Engineered DNA, engineered personalities, and engineered lifespan, it doesn’t come any better than that. Bio-Genica has you covered on all bases. Just leave the details to us.

In the Packages
As you’ve noticed, each Genpet™ comes pre-packaged as a fully self-contained unit. This packaging is part of what truly separates the Genpets™ from every other product on the market today. Each package has an embedded microchip that monitors and controls the state of the Genpet while it is asleep waiting for you to take it home. Better yet, it displays the status of the Genpet™ with a Fresh Strip, as well as a fully working heart monitor in the top right of the package.

Out of the packages,
Genpets™ have limited mobility. Like dolls, puppies or human babies, they must be looked after and cared for. Upon waking from its dormant state the Genpet™ will immediately bond or imprint to your child.

The Genpet™ line-up pulls its basis from a natural1 stage of evolution in the market. Dolls and robotic toys quickly become tiresome, while traditional pets require a high level of upkeep. Genpets™ however, learn and adapt 2. They are living pets, but better, modified2 to be as reliable, dependable and efficient as any other technology we use in our busy lives.

More questions? Check the FAQ or Features section for more info!

------------------------------------------------------------------

Just wanted to get your thoughts on a very controversial subject. Do you think this is a cool idea or just wrong? Why? Take a look at the site!


----------



## Dene (Dec 15, 2009)

This would be cool if the pets were actual pets, not babies. I don't want no stinking baby - I want a monkey!


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 15, 2009)

Ew.
They aren't... really alive, are they?

I think that logically, this isn't real.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 15, 2009)

WaitWHAT.
I'm confused. Are these babies or animals?
Do they look like humans? Do they grow? Or are they like cats or what???
[Maybe it's just too late and I fail at reading]


----------



## V-te (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh My lord..... I am terrified.... I...wow... speechles... I just got back from /b/ and what is this?


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 15, 2009)

YOU LIE, /b/ IS FROZEN/DOWN AT THE MOMENT.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow, those look pretty cool. They also don't seem to live very long (1-3 years). I'd be interested in seeing them BEFORE they've grown fully...


----------



## V-te (Dec 15, 2009)

@ Cubes

I was just browsing, not posting

Also, it turned out to be a hoax : Genpets


----------



## Faz (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow, they seem weird. Baby shaped?



> Do Genpets feel pain?
> Yes. However the Genpets have limited vocal chords so they will not create a large amount of noise when disturbed.



So, they feel pain? Wow...

EDIT: Oic it's a hoax...


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 15, 2009)

FAQ's; Genpets Real animals? How?
Genpets are living said:


> I think they're Dobby-esque creatures. FAQ's


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 15, 2009)

D:
Cubes?
I am 4chan. 

Also, /b/ has been temporarily moved to /x/.

I seriously think this is a hoax you guys. D:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genpet
See?

EDIT: V-te posted before me. o:


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 15, 2009)

V-te: shhhh...


----------



## Faz (Dec 15, 2009)

FYI 4chan = Cubes=Life


----------



## V-te (Dec 15, 2009)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> V-te: shhhh...



I'm sorry! It's just so....... Indescribable.......Gaah!!! Nightmares!! =/


----------



## Stefan (Dec 15, 2009)

V-te said:


> it turned out to be a hoax



Oh really?! Seriously... did anyone *not* realize that from the front page pictures alone?


----------



## Escher (Dec 15, 2009)

I read the title and knew it would be a hoax straight away.

Regarding the debate:
Imo genetic engineering is an extremely useful technology. It can be used to help or to exploit (or for morally disgusting ideas like this), but I don't think in any way that makes it 'evil' or morally wrong in itself, which lots of people characterise it to be. 

Btw, I'm extremely upset with the Twilight reference ("will bond or _imprint_ to your child")...


----------



## Stefan (Dec 15, 2009)

Escher said:


> I'm extremely upset with the *Twilight reference* ("will bond or _imprint_ to your child")...



How old is Twilight? The Genpets website had that sentence since at least October 2005:
http://web.archive.org/web/20051003221607/www.genpets.com/meet.htm


----------



## Edward (Dec 15, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > I'm extremely upset with the *Twilight reference* ("will bond or _imprint_ to your child")...
> ...



Isn't the book pretty old though?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 15, 2009)

Edward said:


> Isn't the book pretty old though?


Oldest I found was published October 5, 2005:
http://www.amazon.com/Twilight-Book-1-Stephenie-Meyer/dp/0316160172/ref=tmm_hrd_title_0

Genpets introduced that sentence October 3, 2005 or earlier.

OT: Google is fast. Searching "genpets twilight" already finds this conversation.


----------



## Escher (Dec 15, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > I'm extremely upset with the *Twilight reference* ("will bond or _imprint_ to your child")...
> ...





StefanPochmann said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the book pretty old though?
> ...



Oh, interesting!
I had never encountered the term 'imprinting' used in that context before Twilight and assumed that it was one of Meyer's creations.

Props for checking that out though.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 15, 2009)

Is it this kind of imprinting?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imprinting_(psychology)


----------



## Escher (Dec 15, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Is it this kind of imprinting?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imprinting_(psychology)



I think that's right, yes.
You learn something new every day!

LOL:
From that article
"The Italian hang-glider pilot Angelo d'Arrigo extended this technique. D'Arrigo noted that the flight of a non-motorised hang-glider is very similar to the flight patterns of migratory birds: both use updrafts of hot air (thermal currents) to gain altitude which then permits soaring flight over distance. He used this fact to enable the re-introduction into the wild of threatened species of raptors."

I know that raptors is correct but it looks hilarious


----------



## Dene (Dec 15, 2009)

I was just about to say, when you guys started talking about imprinting, that neither genpets, not twilight got their first >.<
It is indeed a very long-used term in psychology.

About the genpets: I couldn't be bothered to check further to see if it was for real or not as I was about to go to bed when I saw this thread, but I was very suspicious. I guess I was thinking in the right direction then >.<


----------



## qqwref (Dec 15, 2009)

Escher, if you think imprinting is a Twilight reference... ugh, let's just say that you read way too much Twilight. (And any amount of Twilight is way too much.)

@Genpets: it's a weird idea, not sure if (if it was real) it could've caught on. Seems to me that cats/dogs are cuter, live longer, are cheaper to get, and are better understood. It's an interesting idea for an art exhibition, although I'm not quite sure I agree that making a hoax website/product and seeing how people react counts as art.


----------



## Escher (Dec 15, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Escher, if you think imprinting is a Twilight reference... ugh, let's just say that you read way too much Twilight. (And any amount of Twilight is way too much.)
> 
> @Genpets: it's a weird idea, not sure if (if it was real) it could've caught on. Seems to me that cats/dogs are cuter, live longer, are cheaper to get, and are better understood. It's an interesting idea for an art exhibition, although I'm not quite sure I agree that making a hoax website/product and seeing how people react counts as art.



I read Twilight once... Never again.
I'm just dumb and assume that authors actually have new ideas 

@[email protected]: It's probably to spark ethical debate rather than anything else.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 15, 2009)

Escher said:


> It's probably to spark ethical debate rather than anything else.


There's some information about the intentions and effects on the maker's site and on Snopes:

http://www.brandejs.ca/portfolio/Genpets/What
http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/genpets.asp


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 16, 2009)

Uh. Yikes.


----------



## Musturd (Dec 16, 2009)

WOT warns against the genpets website
When I ignored, it crashed chrome...


----------



## F.P. (Dec 16, 2009)

"[...]confirms the life of these creatures. They are there, ready to take home and add to your life as the next entertainment gadget;"

As if something like that wouldn't already exist.


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 17, 2009)

Real mass-produced life would be amazing.


----------

